# Navarre surf



## The hunter (May 24, 2012)

I have seen many posts on the forum talking about how bad the surf is in Navarre. My question is, is the surf really that much worse than in Pensacola. Also I have heard about people swimming their kayaks back in, why don't they just paddle back in or does this technique work better?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe they come on rough days. I also paddle to within 10ft of the beach before I jump out. Dunno why people make it sound so difficult....


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

When the tide is up, Navarre Beach is, in my opinion, the most dangerous launch in the area. I've seen people get hurt really bad there. I've launched everywhere from Biloxi to Fort Walton Beach and Navarre is only beach that makes me nervous. I dread the ride in. I personally ALWAYS swim my kayak in, even in light surf.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

The problem at Navarre is the is very little transition from shallow to over your head and the beach itself is very steep at the shoreline - thus the difficult launches and landings with any kind of surf.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've Surfed 20 foot waves in other parts of the World in my many travels , Navarre beach launches / landings don't affect me at all , just ripples


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

^^^What he said. The Gulf Coast is blessed with tiny waves. Take the kayak to the east or west coast to see what real waves are.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*navarre bch paddle out*

There are a couple crossovers to west of the pier that afford a better launch/recovery due to access to a convenient deep cut through the bar. Being a surfer and pomp fishhead I've cruised from my navarre home to pickins looking at cuts, some spots are better than others. Look for where the waves aren"t breaking. High pressure days are here so surf w/ not be an issue.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

The surf gets rough everywhere at times but I think Navarre Beach is a great spot to launch. It does get deep fast right off the beach but that works to the advantage of kayaks because the waves don't break as often in the deeper water. Plus, it makes for good surf fishing on the days its too rough to launch. I always swim/walk my yak back in. If you've had any experience surfing you'll know how easy it is to get sideways and off balance... or worse for your nose to go under water on the break. That will make a mess of things real fast. Just walk/swim your yak in or hang on to the back and let the yak drag you in behind it. You'll keep the weight in the back where it needs to be and your legs will act like a huge rudder keeping the yak straight and stable. To keep as safe as possible, if the waves are forecast to be over 1.5 feet...or winds over 10-15... I don't go.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

WELL GUYS, (arched back, rolling up the sleaves) I JUST PICK UP THE OLD YAK AND GIVE IT AN OLE HEAV HO AND JUMP IN MISSING THE SURF.. lol. But no on the better side I would have to agree the west side of the pier seems to be the better side to launch from. And there is another good spot to launch from the start of the navarre pass to Pcola beach seems to be pretty good for some kings. I found a small wreck last year and wasnt able to find it this year but I have only been out there 2 times so far.


----------

